# cockapoo tart !



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Do other cockapoo's sleep on their backs, legs akimbo in all their glory ?!
Both of mine do and have done from little puppies !


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mable does, but seems to twist round from her middle as well, quite an unusual position really, would take a photo but it would need labels on it x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Beau does this as may start off in a curled up position but nearly always ends up on her back showing off EVERYTHING!!! I think it is when she is hot and this is her way of cooling down lol


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Yep Betty does this too, and the weird twisted round position!! She often ends up on my bed in the middle of the night (I don't notice her getting on) and she ends up lying almost top to toe with me on her back!!!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

you mean like this lol










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Good legs a kimbo pics kendal ha ha ha 

Eevee likes to sleep in this position ... is it a girl thing?.... can't say I have noticed Oakley doing it ... actually Eevee likes tummy rubs more than Oakley too, he is more of an ear rub boy.


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh yes Kendal - just like that ! Great pics !

Mine also do the twisty thing


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Ha ha JoJo - if its a girl thing mine must be confused :laugh:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Look at Delta !!!! x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

francesjl said:


> Ha ha JoJo - if its a girl thing mine must be confused :laugh:


Just realised what I said ... sorry .... of course your boys are not confused, just dappy JoJo is the confused one:S

Just Oakley lays on his tummy more than Eevee.. thought he was protecting his jewels (can I say that!!!, well I have)

I had a little lump in my throat today when Oakley cocked his leg for the first time, do both of your boys ****? It just felt he was all grown up .... ahh my big boy.... that was the height of excitement in my little world today.


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

JoJo,
No, mine are confused :laugh::laugh:
I've got gay cockerpoo's !! 
Rascal cocked his leg from around 1 yr ,and I've only seen Scamp do it twice so far !


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Oh Kendal that is such a funny pic thanks


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

francesjl said:


> JoJo,
> No, mine are confused :laugh::laugh:
> I've got gay cockerpoo's !!
> Rascal cocked his leg from around 1 yr ,and I've only seen Scamp do it twice so far !


Frances .. you make me chuckle 

Well I have only seen Oakley do it twice today followed by a squat .. so he may be confused too.. I hope not as I would love for him to be a stud dog... 

It just seemed so grown up when he did it, I was all over excited, yes I am sad, it was the best news I had all day, I have told everyone who comes within a 5 metres radius of me all about Oakley's cocking!!!!


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

How are Oakley and Eevee getting on ?
Are they together at night ?


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

yep all my lot sleep like that its so funny!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

francesjl said:


> How are Oakley and Eevee getting on ?
> Are they together at night ?


Ahh thanks for asking.. they are doing really well, they have a crate each but they do like to snuggle in one at times, at night I do put them in separate crates as little Eevee sometimes has a wee-wee and I don't think Oakley would be impressed ha ha ha...

I have another cockapoo coming very soon, we are adopting a 5 months old to add to the ciaos... I told you I wanted more ... my aim is 4 but next year...


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh wow :congrats:

boy or girl ?? come on, more details please.... you're teasing, just like JD, you'd better do a reveal !!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Totally agree Frances she's playing with us


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Great photos Kendal! Dexter certainly believes in letting it all hang out too!


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

I think its a cockapoo thing here are a couple of shots of Harley and Ronnie, Ronnie fell asleep before I even had time to take his jacket off! and then the one of Harley his head looks too small for his body and then too cute both on my bed! asleep head to head upside down in usual sleeping position
Harley








Ronnie (taken on my phone)








And both cuddle together upside down!








I just love that photo so sweet......so yep a cockapoo thing!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

All those photos with their bits on show are very funny - Teddy does the same, but it is amusing to see all the others in the exact same position.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

francesjl said:


> Oh wow :congrats:
> 
> boy or girl ?? come on, more details please.... you're teasing, just like JD, you'd better do a reveal !!


She is here.. wow 3 is busy, busy. busy and she is totaly adorable ..I am in cockapoo heaven, 3 of them all over me, loving me and snuggling up to me.. life is good!!!

I will do an intro as soon as get some good photos (try to find time tomor), she is lovely, just wonderful natured, cream coat and she is loving all the attention. Her name is Honey


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

JoJo said:


> She is here.. wow 3 is busy, busy. busy and she is totaly adorable ..I am in cockapoo heaven, 3 of them all over me, loving me and snuggling up to me.. life is good!!!
> 
> I will do an intro as soon as get some good photos (try to find time tomor), she is lovely, just wonderful natured, cream coat and she is loving all the attention. Her name is Honey


Oh Congrats! I look forward to the pics and more details tomorrow! Have a good night xx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

JoJo said:


> She is here.. Her name is Honey


Oh my word, you don't hang about once you've made your mind up do you. Tell us more, where did honey come from?


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

JoJo said:


> She is here.. wow 3 is busy, busy. busy and she is totaly adorable ..I am in cockapoo heaven, 3 of them all over me, loving me and snuggling up to me.. life is good!!!
> 
> JoJo, omg !!
> 
> ...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok its busy .. I wont lie... 3 is full on .... well maybe I can keep one puppy if I do have a litter :S

She is lovely, we adopted her from a family and she has been very much loved, just change of cirumstances .... she sleeps legs a kimbo, excellent.....

I will get her introduced as soon as I get soon good pics promise... she is a darling, she has melted our hearts....


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

That would make your 4 then ! 

Glad its all going well tho


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

francesjl said:


> That would make your 4 then !
> 
> Glad its all going well tho


I think my house and my hubby could only handle a maximum of 4.. so I do have room for a choccy one ... but think I want to get mine all trained and grown up before I get number 4.... saying that you know me, I don't hang around, I am truly addicted.. my friends and neighbours just know me so well, and say when is the next colour arriving .....

Saying that I am bathing them all today and 3 is taking me some time, girls are done in the kitchen sink, looking fluffy and pretty, quick cuppa for me (with buscuits, of course) then its Oakley in the bath .... which will take the longest ....

It is horrible weather here today .... and Eevee is not so keen on the rain, so will take the bigger ones out .... mess up their nice clean coats later...

My life is full of dog walking, feeding, cleaning, cuddling, playing, training, and then this forum   .. oh yes the family too .. he he he 

I couldn't be happier if I tried.... I mean that .... I love my cockapoos to bits xxxx 

Oh no just though did I miss a reveal last night? I was a bit into Honey, she is so happy here, I have a mini pack and they are so much fun...


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Bath time - what fun ! 
Mine love the water, the whole room gets soaked, including me and then Rascal loves the dryer as well - just rolls around , everything hanging out ! ha ha

JD said new reveal Mon 10pm !


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

francesjl said:


> Bath time - what fun !
> Mine love the water, the whole room gets soaked, including me and then Rascal loves the dryer as well - just rolls around , everything hanging out ! ha ha
> 
> JD said new reveal Mon 10pm !


I'll be there Monday at 10pm.. with my 3 cockapoos  

Wow what a day ... bath time is over .. but the rain is pouring down here... I have 3 very restless puppys wanting walkies ... but Eevee is not so keen on the rain, would prefer to pee on the kitchen floor today, naughty girl  ... but at least the bath time has made them tired ... all that plucking and pruning xxxx


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

photos now they're all clean and lovely ??? 

Its pouring here too


----------

